# Free DOD movies on CH. 1000



## dvisthe (May 27, 2007)

Is there any way to filter to show only the free movies Directv offers on Channel 1000? 
I could only filter it down to 'movies' and look for the ones that are on channel 1000.
There is no way to browse what is on ch.1000 because ch 1000 is the 'home channel' for DOD.


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

No. Unfortunately you just have to sift through it all. It's a pain. I usually scroll through the individual genres that interest me (sci-fi, horror, suspense). That way the lists are shorter and I don't lose my patience as quickly with all the seemingly endless pay movies littering my list. I also browse online when I can as I can browse quicker than I can through the DVR and I can set it to record online as well.


----------



## kvchief (Dec 18, 2006)

Has anyone ever been able to find a free 1080p clip in the list? I think it would be good for DirecTV to offer at least a promo in 1080p for free. It might increase the chances of people paying for one. I for one would like to test it on my new set, but I'm not willing to pay for it. In general, I'm too cheap for PPV anyway.


----------



## tzphotos.com (Jul 12, 2006)

kvchief said:


> Has anyone ever been able to find a free 1080p clip in the list? I think it would be good for DirecTV to offer at least a promo in 1080p for free. It might increase the chances of people paying for one. I for one would like to test it on my new set, but I'm not willing to pay for it. In general, I'm too cheap for PPV anyway.


I am thinking the same thing. I have watched the first five minutes of the PPV 1080P DOD, but that just doesn't give you the whole experience.

It would be nice if they offer a free 1080p movie.


----------



## Matt L (Nov 10, 2007)

I set my spending limit to $0, locked the system and then hit play on one of the 1080p movies. there is a box that comes up but the movie plays, I guess for the first 5 minutes as they have in the past.

I compared The reader on Blu ray to the downloaded one on the receiver and there was little difference, the D version might have been a little softer, but if it was it was it was only slightly so.


----------



## mkstretch (Aug 11, 2007)

I think if you search for on demand stuff at Directv.com they have a filter for just showing the free ones.


----------



## dvisthe (May 27, 2007)

Yes they do. Thanks


----------

